# Nature's Variety Instinct: Beef and Lamb formula (new?)



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Didn't see this posted yet.... I guess this is their newest formula.

Nature's Variety Instinct: Beef Meal & Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety










Beef Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Beef Fat, Pea Starch, Beef Liver, Beef Plasma, Natural Lamb Flavor, Coconut Oil, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Tomato Pomace, Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboﬂavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Sea Salt, Dried Kelp, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract), Taurine, Carrots, Garlic, Apples, Pumpkin, Inulin, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Rosemary Extract, Freeze Dried Beef, Freeze Dried Beef Heart, Freeze Dried Beef Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Ground Beef Bone, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Chicken Eggs, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.

Calories
494 per cup

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 37.0%
Crude Fat (min): 20.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.5%
Moisture (max): 10.0%



I might go back to adding NV Instinct to the mix. I've been doing Orijen Regional Red and Go! Endurance but the Orijen Regional Red has been out lately at my only store locally that sells it.  This could be a decent food to 'replace' it with when it's out.... and I love that I can buy the NV 5 minutes from my house at Pet Valu instead of going 25 minutes near the mall to get Orijen. 

Instinct was actually the first food I remember getting for Jackson that he LOVED and that took away his tear stains (after eating Wellness as a pup). So he was on Turkey/Duck formula from about 9 months old-1 year and 4 months-ish.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed my dog a variety of kibble, can and other things.
i've used Instinct can variety. my dog does well on it.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

How is "natural lamb flavor" an ingredient? From what I understand overall it looks great, but don't they import their meats from China?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> How is "natural lamb flavor" an ingredient? From what I understand overall it looks great, but don't they import their meats from China?


I think it's just the rabbit...??? Also, I'm pretty sure they use denatured meat.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> How is "natural lamb flavor" an ingredient? From what I understand overall it looks great, but don't they import their meats from China?


Some, but not all.

And I agree about natural lamb flavor....:suspicious:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I think it's just the rabbit...??? Also, I'm pretty sure they use denatured meat.


Interesting. I buy most of my food online, but like to support my local place that sells quality food. I picked up a couple of cans of Instinct Rabbit as I like to mix canned with kibble. My pup has done well on Evanger's game meats Rabbit. Well, the morning after feeding the Instinct my pup vomited like I've never seen. Now, it may not have anything to do with that food, but you can guess what I did with the rest of it.


----------

